# 12v receptacle advice



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

"marinco" is the brand I've used for years and have good luck with them, you can find them at most marine supply stores. I actually found some at walmart branded under the attwood name


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> "marinco" is the brand I've used for years and have good luck with them, you can find them at most marine supply stores. I actually found some at walmart branded under the attwood name


x2 on the marinco


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have found out something the hard way.

Take your chargers with you when you are looking and plug them into it. Some of the ones I have bought in the past are too big and I have had to hold the plug in the outlet so it would make contact.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> I have found out something the hard way.
> 
> Take your chargers with you when you are looking and plug them into it.  Some of the ones I have bought in the past are too big and I have had to hold the plug in the outlet so it would make contact.


Thanks for the advice. I ordered one from blue seas systems.


----------

